# What Can We Expect While On Batteries?



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

Our first 5 trips with our 23rs have been with hook ups but the next two weekends we are going to areas with nothing. What can we run off the batteries (we have 2) and what do we have to do without?
thanks


----------



## rman45 (Jun 30, 2006)

We took our first trip in our new 28RSDS and spent one week in a park that had no hook ups. We were careful about not using the lights inside too much at night, candles are our favorite. I think we would have made it a full week on battery power if we had known that the left side exterior light was left on for I think about 12 hours. That didn't help. 
Your electrical outlets do not run off battery power, nor does the microwave or A/C. You will have your heater, water pump, and interior and exterior lights, and radio. The gridge and freezer run off propane ofcourse. Our propane lasted two weeks, and we did a little cooking each day. We did not use the hot water for showering however 
A long weekend trip should not be problem at all. Just make sure lights aren't accidentally left on overnight. On a side note, we just took our batteries to Les Schwab and had them trickle charge them for a few hours. They did not even cherge us for the service, and we got through the next two days fine.

Have a great time camping, be safe.

Randy


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Look inside your fridge, there is a switch (I think on the ceiling) for the anti condensation heater. It runs off the battery, so you will want to turn it off. Ours has not been on since we have had the trailer and we have had no condensation problems, even with a LOT of humidity at the beach.


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

This is a good topic. I've also been wondering the same thing. I hope a lot of folks post on this topic so we can see what to expect from propane and the batteries.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

bridge bandit,

It's kind of like real estate... It all comes down to three things... 1) Conserve, 2) Conserve and 3) Conserve.
Don't run anything you don't need to, and you should get through a weekend fine.

No lights that don't have to be on, and only when they need to be.

Make sure the 'Climate' switch in the refrigerator is off. It's located along the top of the freezer door casing (just open the freezer door and look up!). This is a big one, and will drain your battery in no time!

Have a couple of great weekends! We will look forward to hearing of your adventures.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

To me a weekend trip really only required power for 2 nights (Fri / Sat). If you're battery(s) go dead on Sunday...oh well, you're driving home that day anyway...no biggie.

Unless you leave lights on all the time, you're two 12v batteries will have more then enough power to get you through a weekend trip. If you really want to conserve...then use flashlights for those trips in/out of the trailer at night...bring your dishes home to wash (save on water pump power)..and shower when you get home on Sunday.

Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Just spent 10 days in Kings Canyon National Park, no hookups. Since it was our first real trip in our 23RS we used everything. We were there for 2 days before the battery level dropped to 2/3 rds. Had a large bunch of family in adjacent sites so the water pump (for hot water) was used often. We also showered at least once. On the fourth day the battery still showed 2/3 rds. We ran the generator for about 4 hours on the fifth day so we could use the oven for a meal and needed to run the A/C. I did notice that the outside white lights drop the battery reading significantly when on. Not sure if this is problem with my trailer or if they draw alot of current. With the price of gas it is not the best option but if batteries poop out you can hook up the tow vechicle and run the engine for awhile to give them a boast.


Oregon_Camper said:


> To me a weekend trip really only required power for 2 nights (Fri / Sat). If you're battery(s) go dead on Sunday...oh well, you're driving home that day anyway...no biggie.
> 
> Unless you leave lights on all the time, you're two 12v batteries will have more then enough power to get you through a weekend trip. If you really want to conserve...then use flashlights for those trips in/out of the trailer at night...bring your dishes home to wash (save on water pump power)..and shower when you get home on Sunday.
> 
> Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Travelers (Apr 6, 2006)

AS an extreme you could plug into you TV and use some of it's battery or better yet let it idle for a half hour and it will recharge your TT batteries a bit.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Might be time to buy a generator if you plan on alot of this type of camping...???


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm planning on a four night dry camping trip in October to the Smokies. I want to plan on worst case, so I'm trying to figure out if I can run the furnace all four nights if need be. I believe the amp draw is 6 or 7 amps. Throw in lights and water pump, I'm a little concerned. Looking hard at a 6 volt battery set and chunking the single group 24 RV/Marine battery.


----------



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

A couple friends of mine use a 5.5 W solar panel connected to their batteries to help top up things? Does any body do this and what are the results? Looked at them today and they are around $80(CAN)


----------



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

bridge bandit said:


> A couple friends of mine use a 5.5 W solar panel connected to their batteries to help top up things? Does any body do this and what are the results? Looked at them today and they are around $80(CAN)


A 5W panel won't do much in charging your battery. It'll maintain the battery charge if it's fully charged. There are a few good threads on solar panels on this forum.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

The biggest draw for the batteries is the heater, so lets hope you will not need it. Like already mentioned turn off the door defrost heater, run you refrige and water heater on propane, conserve on your lights. If you have to use the heater you will only last a couple of days before you need to recharge. Do you know anyone you can borrow a generator from? Even a small one around 1000 watts if you run it for a couple hours in the morning at breakfast and again for a couple hours at dinner you will have no worries as far as batteries. Grey water and fresh water thats a different story. Kirk


----------

